# Eliminator Series Canceled



## Brad Gill (Feb 15, 2012)

This year's Lowrance Eliminator Series has been canceled. We simply didn't have enough boaters or non-boaters to fill the fields.

Letters were mailed yesterday to those who had signed up. No credit cards were charged.

Thanks to those who have shown support to this trail over the years.


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 15, 2012)

Well shoot……that stinks. This is sad news!!!!!

It’s always been a great tournament and the folks there at GON (like yourself) do a great job with it.


----------



## chestatee (Feb 15, 2012)

*sad sad day*

for the folks that had never fished this tournament you don't know what you were missing. i can't see how a guy like jim windam could run everyone off. haha j/k jim is a great guy. brad tell everyone involved at gon what a good job they have done in the past. i hope this is back full steam next year.


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 15, 2012)

Too bad! I know that this was a tough call. Thanks to Brad and the gang for running a first class event. Maybe the economy, maybe the location or conflicts with other events were the cause. I hope GON brings the Eliminator back! Until then, thanks for the memories!


----------



## shoalbass (Feb 15, 2012)

Unless you are a true local it was just too much money to only be guarenteed to fish for 4 hours in the 1st round.  I hope kinks can be worked out and it comes back as strong as ever.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well i will take my donation and buy a new rod, 1st money i have got back from a tour. in a while.


----------



## stratos185 (Feb 15, 2012)

This was gonna be my first one, may be next time. No matter what lake your on there will be locals.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder if it had stayed at Sinclair / Oconee  first few rounds like in the past would have gotten filled.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 15, 2012)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I wonder if it had stayed at Sinclair / Oconee  first few rounds like in the past would have gotten filled.



I would have signed up if so.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanted in again this year, but money and the fact of possibly fishing 4 hours kept me away this year. West Point is just to far to risk that at the moment, more central location such as lanier, oconee or sinclair and I would have been in. Work the kinks out, and hopefully this isnt the end of the road for the eliminator!


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 16, 2012)

I assure you if they would have cancelled this a couple weeks earlier and moved it back to central GA it would have filled with no problem.  Alot of people willing to fish there as opposed to traveling across the state and maybe fishing only half day.


----------



## RangerTom (Feb 16, 2012)

I would have fished again if it had been on Oconee/Sinclair again.  It is a fun tournament, but a more central location would be a better draw.


----------



## zeke392 (Feb 16, 2012)

Too bad, this would have been my first one and I was looking forward to it.  Any lake is half way across the state for somebody, and there are plenty of locals on each lake too.  Some changes to the format would help the chance that you would be fishing longer than 4 hours, maybe that would do it.  I know GON put on a good show the first couple times, hopefully it will be back.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Brad I bet a johnboat eliminater would fill those spots


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 16, 2012)

lips said:


> hey brad i bet a johnboat eliminater would fill those spots


 x2!!!


----------



## jighead1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet if it were on Lanier it would have filled up and some large sacks would have been weighted it also.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a bit to far for an east jawga boy . Hope to see it back next year


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Feb 16, 2012)

It seems like a lot of people have two problems with the ES: The distance to travel for (West Point anyway) and the chance at only fishing for a few hours. So..

How about a losers bracket...fish for an extra boater/no boater slot in round 3. Everyone that lost in round 1 fishes the rest of the day (round 2) (boater vs boaters/ co vs co) and the highest combined weight (for round 1 and 2) in each division wins the extra slot. 

This would accomplish 2 things:

1. Everyone fishes all day
2. Guys that do good in the morning, but lose out still have a chance to advance.

I would be more willing to "pay to play" if I was fishing all day in the tournament than possibly only fishing 4-5 hrs. 

Also, as stated, bring Rounds 1-3 to a more central location. Switch it up..Oconee round 1 &2, Sinclair round 3, one year, then Sinclair 1&2, and Oconee 3 the next. Even use Jackson, because the ES is not a big tournament,and its during the week, so the lake does not necessarily have to be huge.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 16, 2012)

I do not know if the losers bracket idea would work because then you would have an odd number of people that could not "bracket" against each other.  In order for a bracket tourney to work the numbers have to be even to work out.  Let me know if I am missing something here that would work!


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 16, 2012)

c-rig king said:


> I do not know if the losers bracket idea would work because then you would have an odd number of people that could not "bracket" against each other.  In order for a bracket tourney to work the numbers have to be even to work out.  Let me know if I am missing something here that would work!



Yeap thats right... Thats why it always had to be 64 or 32 bracket format... I believe that the move to West Point and gas prices had a lot to do with it. The first two round were always more like 4.5 to 5 hour rounds each... So a short day never bothered me any... Heck if you dont have them caught in that time - another few hours werent gonna help much anyway. Round 3 was always the longest at @ 8 hours... Then rounds 4, 5, &6(when available) were always just 6 hour rounds anyway... I will miss this event and pray that it makes a comeback. Or I'll always hold the title of the only two time champ, all time money winner, only person to go three times to the championship round, most big bass wins, ect .... LOL - GON please bring it back. Records are made to be broken


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 16, 2012)

aaron batson said:


> The first two round were always more like 4.5 to 5 hour rounds each... So a short day never bothered me any...



Short day never will bother anyone when they make it through the first round everytime...just sayin


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Feb 17, 2012)

OK...another idea:

Round 1 is a full day/full field with the top 16 going to round #2
Round 2 is half day (morning) ,narrow it down to top 8
Round 3   is half day(afternoon) Boaters narrow to top 4 for rounds 5-6
        No boaters finish. Winners could be decided by 1) top 4 not eliminated  automatically 1-4 place, use total weight for final placement (round 2-3), 5-8 place determined by total weight (round 2-3) of cos elimated.

or co vs co the first half of the day and highest weight wins. Boaters fish with an observer the last part of the day to determine the top 4.

just throwing around some ideas. I have not fished the ES because when I decided to do i they moved it to West Point. 

I think everyone would like a chance at fishing a full day in a tournament like this. This way everyone could.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think very few fishermen wanted anything to do with west point.


----------



## riprap (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm glad everyone hates West Point, but that parking lot is full every weekend at YellowJacket.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 18, 2012)

riprap said:


> I'm glad everyone hates West Point, but that parking lot is full every weekend at YellowJacket.



I know right? Funny how everyone is downing West Point yet the tournament weights in early spring rival any lake in the state. I think a two day in that time frame last year took something in the upper 50's to win.


----------



## BassHawg1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's what I see how many that fish the tourny live within a 1 hour drive to West Point? How many live within a 2+ hour drive? Now how many live within a 1 hour drive to Sinclair or Oconee? How many a 2+ hour drive? Just a guess I would say that at least half the field that has fish this tourny live closer to Sinclair and Oconee than they do West Point. These are just my thoughts.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 19, 2012)

I really do not think it's a dislike of the lake near as much as the travel distance.  Like I have stated previously, you reduce the number of potential entrants drastically by moving it to an extreme part of the state.  I think this would be the case if they moved it to other extremes, not just West Point.  Hopefully we will see it return again next year!


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 20, 2012)

I  agree west point is the best large mouth lake in ga. Just look at the tour. results no lake can match it. You can not bring in less than 20 lbs. and expect to be in top 3 in most tour.


----------



## wcg2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I wonder if it had stayed at Sinclair / Oconee  first few rounds like in the past would have gotten filled.



Yep !  I know people complain about the local's advantage on Sinclair and Oconee but everybody is a local on Sinclair and Oconee !


----------



## chestatee (Feb 22, 2012)

If you want to have it close to the most people. Have it on lanier. It is closest to the largest population in the state. "Atlanta" . Also i think if you want this tournament to represent the best in the state you have to be willing to fish any lake. Just my opinion?


----------



## jighead1 (Feb 22, 2012)

chestatee said:


> If you want to have it close to the most people. Have it on lanier. It is closest to the largest population in the state. "Atlanta" . Also i think if you want this tournament to represent the best in the state you have to be willing to fish any lake. Just my opinion?



I agree and you would see some big sacks of fish.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 22, 2012)

I have nothing against West Point except for the amount of money and time it would take for me to fish it. Money it tight these days. Love the lake, hate the distance. THAT was my point.


----------

